# Smack Pins



## riley20849 (Jan 11, 2017)

what are smack pins and who sells them?
Read an article about applying drywall and it mentioned using smack pins with this one process.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never heard of them.
Care to share the article?
Why not just use drywall screws?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I've heard Drive Pins called Smack Pins but I don't see how you could use them to hang sheet rock. Here's what they look like: https://www.fastenal.com/products/f..."|~ ~|categoryl3:"600159 Drive Pin Anchors"|~~


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe those would work on steel studs or metal beams, but not on any wood.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They also make those drive pins with a much larger head out of plastic.
There mainly for installing fiberglass 4 X 8 panels over drywall. 
Just can not imagine using them for installing just drywall.


----------



## riley20849 (Jan 11, 2017)

I"m doing a high end remodel here in Fl and homeowner has 4 tile insets in wall that he does not want tile removed but wants drywall put over it, tile is actually floor tile, 12x12, areas are 4 ft wide and 8 ft tall so I would use a 4x8 sheet of drywall, maybe 1/4 in, glued to the tile. If I google smack pins an article comes up from 2006-2010 about using smack pins to secure drywall over tile, so just trying to figure best way to go about this. I've never heard the term smack pin. I'll use drywall glue and put dw in place, should I just drill a few holes thru dw and use dw screws to hold dw in place? Or just see how well the glue holds and sets up, all surfaces are very flat. ??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure sounds like a job I'd pass on.
Post some pictures so we can see what your seeing.
Customers always right, not.
If you know it's not going to work, why do it, it will come back and bite you on the butt.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The customer doesn't want the tile removed but is ok with them covered in glue or drilled. Seems odd.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> The customer doesn't want the tile removed but is ok with them covered in glue or drilled. Seems odd.



They probably think they are saving money, ha....


----------

